# Looking For A Rescue In New Jersey



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Susan (Teddyandme) is asking for our help. We, quickly, need to find a Chihuahua, or Papillon, rescue for her mother.

Sadly, her mother lost her elderly doggie, just days ago. She is heartbroken, and needs to fill the void.

Susan has spoken to her about rescues. She desperately wants one, but also has another source trying to convince
her, at her age, to get a puppy instead. Our precious Susan is very upset about this. Her mother is the most awesome
dog owner. She does not have a fenced yard, nor do I. She actually walked her dog, on a leash, where she would
be safe, and next to her. I like that.

Susan, and I, are both worried, because of her broken heart, and need for a precious soul around, that this "other"
party will convince her to get a pup, before we've checked out all avenues of rescue.

The other party is a family member, and well meaning. But yep, Susan does have reason to worry. I worry with her.

Susan's computer is not working, at the moment. This is why I'm posting. 

If our friends could help, that would be great. She lives in New Jersey, so any rescue, within that area would be great.

Susan's mother is desperate for a furry companion. I don't blame her. 

Bless her heart. My thoughts, and prayers, go to Susan's mother, and to Susan's loving heart. 

I'm so very sorry for your loss. I know how heartbroken you are, my friend.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Deb, I pray that this works out for the best, quickly. You've probably thought of this already, but there are a lot of chihaua's on Petfinder in New Jersey - I don't know if they are in the right part of the state though. 

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 20 2008, 10:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622267


> Deb, I pray that this works out for the best, quickly. You've probably thought of this already, but there are a lot of chihaua's on Petfinder in New Jersey - I don't know if they are in the right part of the state though.
> 
> Linda[/B]



Oh yes, I always think of Petfinder, my rescues are on there. I already have a few for her, but so many, 
will not allow a doggie without a fenced yard. Thank heaven's NMR has gotten away from that line of thinking.

I have been searching Craig's List, as well. 

I'm still searching, and emailing. We'll see how it goes, but so far, no luck.

Thank you so much for your support. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

There are 5 chihuahuas listed in New Jersey at 1-800-save a pet. I don't know how to post a link-but I will try to find out. Sue


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Here's a try:

5 NJ chihuahuas


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I know the fenced yard has it's merits..but I don't have one and when applying for Naddie that was a question that I feared might put the Kabosh on the whole adoption process. 
I answered I didn't BUT fence or no fence I'd never ever let my little dog out on their own . I said a fence will NOT protect them from hawks, Coyotes or other predators that could bring harm... so I could have fence upon fence.. it still isn't a safe haven for a vulnerable little dog. ( Apparently they liked my answer  )

Here's a Papillion mix with Pet Rescue in NY... ( not terribly far from NY ... depending where in NJ of course) 

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11099190


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I do hope you find one........that is sad that she lost her dog~~~


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'll run over to our local shelter in Ocean County tomorrow - they're open from 1pm - 4pm

They did have a chihuahau a few weeks ago.... 


Try this: I did a search, but I don't know if it'll work or not....
http://www.1-800-save-a-pet.com/cgi-bin/pu...aver_checkbox=0


----------



## domino_angel (Apr 17, 2008)

This is a young Papillon Female. She is at a rescue in my state, given up by her people. I think she said that the girl is 7 months old. She may need luxating patella correction at some point. I was told that At this time it isn't bothering her. I wanted to get her, but decided against it at this time. She might be perfect for an elderly home, where there isn't as much wild and craziness from young kids??? 

http://wichita.craigslist.org/pet/805048592.html


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A very special "thank you" to EVERYONE. We do what we can. Just can't get thru.

Suz will post on Saturday. Her mom did purchase a puppy.

And, Dorothy (bonniesmom) I have never known such a generous person. You are beyond cool.
You are the coolest of the cool. Thank you, so much, for your kind heart. I will talk to
you tomorrow.

Suz is extremely upset. But you know, we did the best we could. We tried, Suz.
That's all we can do. We do the best we can.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 21 2008, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622663


> I'll run over to our local shelter in Ocean County tomorrow - they're open from 1pm - 4pm
> 
> They did have a chihuahau a few weeks ago....
> 
> ...



You are sooo cool. I love you sooooooo much!!! :hugging:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 22 2008, 04:05 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622874


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Aug 21 2008, 06:25 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622663





> I'll run over to our local shelter in Ocean County tomorrow - they're open from 1pm - 4pm
> 
> They did have a chihuahau a few weeks ago....
> 
> ...



You are sooo cool. I love you sooooooo much!!! :hugging: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

aww shucks....is that icon giving me a kiss? :blush: 

Our local animal shelter just moved into a new building and I'm gonna go visit anyway - gotta see it! and.... if I see little dogs there, I call their rescue groups to alert them....or spread the word around my neighborhood looking for homes for them.


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi!

I don't exactly know what you're looking for.... but this dog looks adorable... she's at the shelter that's run by my
vet's office.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaype...?petid=11728522

Good luck!!!

Debbie


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I JUST GOT OFF WITH A WOMAN THATS PART OF A RESCUE GROUP.MALTESERESCUE.COM I LOOKED UP ON LINE
I WAS SENT THE WRONG WEE WEE PADS AND THE OWNER GAVE ME A CREDIT AND SAID TO GIVE THE PADS AWAYS .SO THATS WHAT I'M DOING ANYWAY WHILE I WAS ON THE PHONE WITH HER I SAID I READ ON SM THAT SOMEONE WAS LOOKING FOR A RESCUE IN NJ AND SHE SAID TO GO ON LINE THAT THEY DID HAVE THE DOGS POSTED SO I THOUGHT I WOULD SHARE THAT INFO GOOD LUCK IN YOUR SEARCH.


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

First and formost I want to thank each and every one of you for helping me with finding a rescue...my heart is broken because I could not save one from a rescue...my mother even knows that the puppy most likely came from a puppymill and still she did it anyway....I am totally heartsick to be honest. 

My mother has done some really selfish things in her day but this one really hits me in the heart big time. 

I was in the petsmart on Sunday with her looking for the rescues and both in my area did not hold one this past weekend, unfortunately, but while there I wanted to show my mother a dog food (benniful, sp) which I was telling her was not a good dog food...and this total stranger asks me to explain to him....I did about the cornmeal not being the first ingredient and wanting to see good food listed in the ingredients...you know that stranger took my advise and we found him a food that the first ingredient was chicken.....it cost him more of course but he did not care...he loved his dog.

but my own mother.....nothing. I even gave her the book about the dog who is trying to spread the word about puppymills and she still did this....

Sorry guys, just so very upsetting.

I hope to see you all soon...darn computer at my house is not working and needs a part...so while I am at my Aunts I jumped on...the good news is that Saturdays I get to spend the whole day with my nephew...14months and a living breathing angel. 

Love to you all and Thank you so very very much.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Susan, you did what you could. I know exactly how you feel. My best friend is thinking of getting another dog (her baby went to the bridge last May), and she seems to be he!! bent on buying from a petstore. I am beating my brains out trying to find a good breeder - she won't rescue b/c she thinks they are all sick or have behavioral problems. (Long story, but believe it or not, this is a very bright person)

So, I know how you feel. But like I said - you did everything you could.

xoxoxo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hey Suz!!! Yep, we tried. Short of tying your mother to a chair, to buy us a bit more time, there is
not much more we could have done. Next time, quickly buy some rope ~ LOL

You're a good friend, with a strong voice for the animals. I'm proud of you. :smootch:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 22 2008, 03:15 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622870


> A very special "thank you" to EVERYONE. We do what we can. Just can't get thru.
> 
> Suz will post on Saturday. Her mom did purchase a puppy.
> 
> ...


Hi Deb - thanks for the kind words, but I feel so bad that this guy turned out to be such a ----head! The puppy is 11 months
old and not neutered and he wants $2,000 for it???!! And he thinks that's a bargain, no less! :smpullhair: We had a few 
words via email, and he asked me not to contact him again! No problem.


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 23 2008, 02:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623683


> Hey Suz!!! Yep, we tried. Short of tying your mother to a chair, to buy us a bit more time, there is
> not much more we could have done. Next time, quickly buy some rope ~ LOL
> 
> You're a good friend, with a strong voice for the animals. I'm proud of you. :smootch:[/B]


Remember Duct Tape also works wonders. Some people say duct taping the person to a ceiling fan that you turn on high speed will keep them dizzy for a few days, I can't promise that though.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 23 2008, 01:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=623683


> Hey Suz!!! Yep, we tried. Short of tying your mother to a chair, to buy us a bit more time, there is
> not much more we could have done. Next time, quickly buy some rope ~ LOL
> 
> You're a good friend, with a strong voice for the animals. I'm proud of you. :smootch:[/B]


Not rope duck tape Deb. That way there will not be any rope burns. 


Seriously Susan I am sorry that it turned out the way it did. My mom is the same way. Some times I feel like I am preaching to the choir to her on certain things. :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante: :smilie_tischkante:

EDIT to add; Sorry Tammy I had not read to your post. At least we had the same ideas huh?? *LOL*


----------

